# Evic VT 60, poor flavour.



## Way (20/7/15)

Hi Guys,

Just bought a VT 60 this weekend and its performed really poorly thus far.

Not sure if its a wicking problem but I cant see anyone else on here complaining about it.

Have used some Vape King\ Cloud Company juices in it so far and I feel like I've switched from smoking Marlboro Filters to Dunhill Infinite Lights....

I find that when the device has been standing for a while the first drag is good and thereafter I get some vapour but there is no flavour and even at the highest temperatures the vape is incredibly cool.

It seems like the device hits temp protection very quickly and then I end up with these flaccid\ lackluster vapes (I was using a Subtank Nano and this is so crappy in comparison).

I'm using the Ti coils and it is running in Ti mode, not sure what the issue is. Have ordered the CLR-Ti Coils and I hope that this fixes it.

Its just a shame that the standard kit seems to be performing this way.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Carlito (20/7/15)

I find putting temp on 500 degrees and 40 watts vapes like a dream hot bt awesome flavour give it a try

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Heinrich (20/7/15)

it could be the coil itself, the cloud company is a high vg juice therefore it cant keep up.


----------



## Keyaam (20/7/15)

The ego one mega cant wick effeciently. its not the evic thats the problem. Its the tank. Have you tried a subtank with nickel coils on the evic?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Way (20/7/15)

Keyaam said:


> The ego one mega cant wick effeciently. its not the evic thats the problem. Its the tank. Have you tried a subtank with nickel coils on the evic?



That will be my next option after I get the CLR-Ti Coils, which have adjustable juice holes. Just curious what the ideal PG\VG ratio is for the standard Ti coils...


----------



## Heinrich (20/7/15)

I have a evic and when I got it that tank that came with was removed. for the ratio I wouldn't go above 60 vg 40 pg ratio with that tank.

I have a atlantis v2 with nickel coils im not using if you looking for a other tank.


----------



## Way (20/7/15)

Heinrich said:


> I have a evic and when I got it that tank that came with was removed. for the ratio I wouldn't go above 60 vg 40 pg ratio with that tank.
> 
> I have a atlantis v2 with nickel coils im not using if you looking for a other tank.



Thanks  I'm really hoping that the new coils will solve the issue. Seem to be accumulating kit that stands unused at an alarming rate 

If the new coils don't work, I'll try the nickel OCC coils. Haven't had the best experience with Aspire's coils relative to reliability and have also struggled with finding stock, more so than Kanger.


----------



## Al3x (20/7/15)

@Way agree that the ego1 tank is not the best tank, but what do you have your device set to, maybe just play around and the flavour will improve, some juices just dont cut it in this tank and others are fine. the clr will def make a diff but you should be getting decent flavour with the Ti coils 
i have mine between 290 to 305 celcius
and 49 to 55 watts


----------



## Heinrich (20/7/15)

definitely, best advice I can give you to fully enjoy the evic is another tank. if your keen for building then go for the billow v2. its a pain to build with nickel though.. where are you located?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Way (20/7/15)

Al3x said:


> @Way agree that the ego1 tank is not the best tank, but what do you have your device set to, maybe just play around and the flavour will improve, some juices just dont cut it in this tank and others are fine. the clr will def make a diff but you should be getting decent flavour with the Ti coils
> i have mine between 290 to 305 celcius
> and 49 to 55 watts



I've tried a number of settings, I find that anything under 300 deg C produces little vapour and above produces some with little flavour and its always cool.

I might try cleaning out the tank, swapping out the coil and then trying the vapeking juice again. If all else fails, I'll use the subtank until the new coils arrive.

Today has really sucked, definite nicotine withdrawal at work


----------



## Way (20/7/15)

Heinrich said:


> definitely, best advice I can give you to fully enjoy the evic is another tank. if your keen for building then go for the billow v2. its a pain to build with nickel though.. where are you located?



I'm in the fourways area. The CLR-Ti Coils are rebuildable, so also bought some kit to play around with rebuilds as well.


----------



## Heinrich (20/7/15)

with my setup, evic with the billow im running at 250 degrees Celsius at 40 w and its just heaven. what you perhaps can do it take a toothpick and try to press the cottom abit in or loosen the cotton abit.

rebuilding with nickel is again a learning curve. spaced coils ect...

you can get nickel coils with the subtank If you want to go that route also.


----------



## Cave Johnson (20/7/15)

Yipp try the nickel coil. I'm using a 70 VG juice witch Ni coil and its wicking well and tasting great. 

40-45 watts at about 510-520F.


----------



## Keyaam (20/7/15)

Way said:


> That will be my next option after I get the CLR-Ti Coils, which have adjustable juice holes. Just curious what the ideal PG\VG ratio is for the standard Ti coils...


 I tried the CLR coils and honestly my experience was worse.


----------



## Vapington (20/7/15)

Its definitely the wicking. If theres not enough juice on the coil you will get an underwhelming vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Way (20/7/15)

Thanks guys 

Will definitely try some of the suggestions and share my findings soon.

I'm quite certain that the Mega one tank will be better with the CLR-Ti coils. Think the tank is fine, just the stock coils are rubbish.

Would be nice to keep this tank so that I don't end up with another tank lying around. Its also nice have a tank that offers some protection for a change, as mine tend to crack when I'm sitting somewhere in west Africa


----------



## Way (20/7/15)

Keyaam said:


> I tried the CLR coils and honestly my experience was worse.


----------



## Way (20/7/15)

new coil with the vapeking juice is much better... Definitely not a high vg tank.

previously the only indication that the evic was even on was when exhaled and there was vapour.


----------



## Cave Johnson (20/7/15)

@Way, good to hear that the new coil is better. What temp and wattage are you vaping at?

Thing with the eVic is that you need to do a bit of fiddling before you find your ideal setup. I have a different setup with each flavour that I vape and they differ quite substantially.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Way (20/7/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> @Way, good to hear that the new coil is better. What temp and wattage are you vaping at?
> 
> Thing with the eVic is that you need to do a bit of fiddling before you find your ideal setup. I have a different setup with each flavour that I vape and they differ quite substantially.



right now its on 50w, 295 deg C. Still not as warm as im used to but flavour is good.

funny thing is that when tried the subtank again (week old coil), I noticed that it tasted a bit burnt. Didn't notice it before.


----------



## Cave Johnson (20/7/15)

Way said:


> right now its on 50w, 295 deg C. Still not as warm as im used to but flavour is good.
> 
> funny thing is that when tried the subtank again (week old coil), I noticed that it tasted a bit burnt. Didn't notice it before.



Yipp TC definitely isn't as warm as conventional VV/VW vaping. Initially in temp mode I felt that the vape wasn't warm enough but quickly adapted to the cooler vape. 
Haha yes you will find some hidden burnt tastes when you swap between TC and VW mods. I have noticed it very slightly with my subtank as well but after a few minutes of mindless vaping, it's forgotten.


----------



## franco2235 (20/7/15)

I als experience the below standard vape taste on titanium coils, I initially vaped the evic on nickel then the taste was different from the egrip and I found myself using the egrip even more then.I switched to cl rebuildables, then the taste is there, but you hit more dry hits, changing back to nickel coil now as I find Titanium coils horrible with taste and the joice doesn't get that warm compare to nickel ones


----------



## rvdwesth (20/7/15)

Heinrich said:


> it could be the coil itself, the cloud company is a high vg juice therefore it cant keep up.


I use Max VG which I diy --> Its like tar and mine keeps up with that. I do 300 deg C on 40 W


----------



## rvdwesth (20/7/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> @Way, good to hear that the new coil is better. What temp and wattage are you vaping at?
> 
> Thing with the eVic is that you need to do a bit of fiddling before you find your ideal setup. I have a different setup with each flavour that I vape and they differ quite substantially.


I also find that some juice just don't work with either Ni or Ti, especially ones that have distilled water in it, like Mount Baker. It steams like a beetch, burns the tongue and has no flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## daniel craig (21/7/15)

I'm using skyblue nilla custard and barely get any flavor on both coils /: the vapor production and heat is good but the taste is so subtle... I even tried out the Ambrosia and still the same results


----------



## Rian (18/8/15)

I did a 26 gauge, 12 spaced wrap on 2mm id on the Billow V2 and when I Locked my resistance in at 0.07ohm, the temp control was working great and i had no issues on my VT. I took the ego One tank off and it is just sitting there and not using it. I don't know if i did something wrong but i didn't enjoy the 2 stock coils that came with it. i just couldn't get the temp right with that tank. With the Billow V2 i have no issues at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/8/15)

Rian said:


> I did a 26 gauge, 12 spaced wrap on 2mm id on the Billow V2 and when I Locked my resistance in at 0.07ohm, the temp control was working great and i had no issues on my VT. I took the ego One tank off and it is just sitting there and not using it. I don't know if i did something wrong but i didn't enjoy the 2 stock coils that came with it. i just couldn't get the temp right with that tank. With the Billow V2 i have no issues at all.


Same here, the ego one coil or tank works crappy, I don't get full flavor.


----------



## BuzzGlo (19/8/15)

Evic VT
+ Ego one mega 
- CLR 0.5 - wicks beautifully 60/40 warm vape, nice clouds
- 1 CL - cooler crisper vape 60/40 wicks fine
- 0.5 CL - cooler nice clouds wicks fine 60/40
- 0.4 TI CL - Shit 
- 0.2 NI 200 - okay 
+ Ego one mini
-0.5 CL same as mega
-0.5 CLR same as mega
+ Subtank
-NI200 - shit 
-0.9 own build - awesome 60/40
+ Lemo 2 
-0.9 own build - awesome 60/40


----------



## Jan (19/8/15)

I don't know the layout of the TC coils but on the normal CLR coils what I do after I have re wicked it is to take a toothpick and push the cotton back into the coil housing so that it is flush. If you look at you coil housing from the top you don't want to see any of the cotton sticking out. Did wonders on the ego one.


----------



## BuzzGlo (19/8/15)

I've always left some sticking out into the juice. It's Crazy how a much different a vertical coil performs vs a horizontal.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/15)

I'm a bit late to the party here but I'm having the same issues as the OP regarding poor performance from the Ti coil that came with the kit. I assumed that the CL-R coils didn't fit the Ego One Mega, do they fit? I'd much rather be building my own coils for this tank.


----------



## MorneW (23/8/15)

The clr coils fit 100% @BumbleBee and are leaps better than the ti or ni. However the ego tanks are rather meh. I'm using a lemo2 and Atlantis. Much better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/15)

MorneW said:


> The clr coils fit 100% and are leaps better than the ti or ni. However the ego tanks are rather meh. I'm using a lemo2 and Atlantis. Much better.


Thanks @MorneW 

I really want to like this tank because it looks awesome and matches the mod, when I first used it it was brilliant but it seems the standard coils don't age well, only a few hours before it became really inconsistent. I need to try the CLR coils then


----------



## MorneW (23/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @MorneW
> 
> I really want to like this tank because it looks awesome and matches the mod, when I first used it it was brilliant but it seems the standard coils don't age well, only a few hours before it became really inconsistent. I need to try the CLR coils then


@BumbleBee skybluevaping has a pack of 5 for R150. I also wished it worked out. But eventually I just gave up. Get enough grey hairs at work.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/15)

MorneW said:


> @BumbleBee skybluevaping has a pack of 5 for R150. I also wished it worked out. But eventually I just gave up. Get enough grey hairs at work.


Hehe, I've shaved off all my grey hairs 

I'll get some CLR coils, I'm determined to love this tank, I've waited too long for it to be disappointed


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/8/15)

I just rebuilt a clr using nickel, 2mm 7 wraps 20mm leg came out at 0.06 ohms, (horizontal coil) tanks filled with Ambrosia 3mg can any recomend a temp to vape at using the vt... 

The stuffs been steeping for 3 months idk doesnt taste much like what I remember. Not sure if 220 is too high...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/8/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I just rebuilt a clr using nickel, 2mm 7 wraps 20mm leg came out at 0.06 ohms, (horizontal coil) tanks filled with Ambrosia 3mg can any recomend a temp to vape at using the vt...
> 
> The stuffs been steeping for 3 months idk doesnt taste much like what I remember. Not sure if 220 is too high...


How many gauge Ni did you use?


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> How many gauge Ni did you use?



Sheesh all that detail and I forget the gauge... 26g - vapowire

Japanese cotton wick

gave it about ten minutes to wick and now shes vaping like a boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/8/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Sheesh all that detail and I forget the gauge... 26g - vapowire
> 
> Japanese cotton wick
> 
> gave it about ten minutes to wick and now shes vaping like a boss


And what's the flavor like on the clr using Ni? I've been using the stock coils and flavor wasn't so great on mine compared to the subtank mini and ijust 2 tank


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> And what's the flavor like on the clr using Ni? I've been using the stock coils and flavor wasn't so great on mine compared to the subtank mini and ijust 2 tank



I'll post something tomorrow, I know the vertical stock coils vs the horizontal vape completely differently but i've used kanthal for those "experiments".

I want to rewick my lemo 2 and subtank. Then use the same flavour on all three in the same day to decide if the ego 1 mega with clr heads is worth keeping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (23/8/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I'll post something tomorrow, I know the vertical stock coils vs the horizontal vape completely differently but i've used kanthal for those "experiments".
> 
> I want to rewick my lemo 2 and subtank. Then use the same flavour on all three in the same day to decide if the ego 1 mega with clr heads is worth keeping.


I look forward to hearing your opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (24/8/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I'll post something tomorrow, I know the vertical stock coils vs the horizontal vape completely differently but i've used kanthal for those "experiments".
> 
> I want to rewick my lemo 2 and subtank. Then use the same flavour on all three in the same day to decide if the ego 1 mega with clr heads is worth keeping.



@BuzzGlo Waiting patiently for your findings. Maybe I'll give it another go if it's worth it.


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/8/15)

Test done flavor is Comparable to the subtank(old version or altered) on the ego one mega, lemo 2 has more flavor. 

in other news I tried a aspire Triton 0.4 ohm on a smok m80 today. Guess I need a new tank. Soo Good


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

I've been using the Ti coil in the Ego One Mega for most of the day and I find it much better than the Ni coil so far in terms of consistency.


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been using the Ti coil in the Ego One Mega for most of the day and I find it much better than the Ni coil so far in terms of consistency.



Different stokes for different folks I hate the ti coil.


----------

